# I'M A HUGE FLY FISHERMAN



## Guest (Jan 10, 2019)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

You don't look all that big...but welcome aboard anyway.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

You don't look all that big...but welcome aboard anyway.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Welcome! How big a boy are you?


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

Tx_Whipray said:


> You don't look all that big...but welcome aboard anyway.


Ya...I clicked on this thread hoping to see the fly fishing version of this guy.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi "not THE huge fly fisherman"

Tampa was the first place in Florida I wetted a fly.
Nice drift boat.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Welcome! I'm a huge (5-11, 270#) fly fisherman too, but not THE HUGE fly fisherman. Looks like you're living the sweet life!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Welcome aboard! We need more pics of the saltwater boat.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Welcome to the area from a fellow Tampa fly guy!


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Welcome aboard, you're in the right place.


----------

